# What does it take to shoot a 550 as a BHFS?



## dncx (Jul 11, 2005)

Besides alot of practice ,is there any tips to help me reach a 550?Right now i'm a high 530's low 540's shooter.I would greatful for any help especially from some of you shooters thatare already there! thanks, nelson


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Stop missing more then 10 spots :wink:

I am interested in what others have to say on this topic also....

But I would say that the first thing to do is stop thinking about missing or your score.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Do you have a particular target or distance that you lose points on more often? Any pattern to the misses?


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

dncx said:


> . . .Right now i'm a high 530's low 540's shooter. . .


Hornet's right. You basically can't miss more than 10 spots. 


Seriously though- The same dedication and effort you have been using all this time (which got you to be a low 540 shooter in the 1st place) is all you need. You must already have good form and technique to be scoring that high, so in that regard- just keep doing what you do. It's working. Practice like crazy and lock down that good shot.

Equipment is kinda tough in that class, because you are severly limited with the pins and the short stab. I don't think there is too much to be gained by swapping out one 12" stab for another, or one 5 pin sight for another. 

If you haven't stopped already- Don't drink caffeinated drinks before shooting. You'd be amazed how something little like the jitters from that Monster Energy Drink can make a significant impact on your scores. 

90% of the time, the targets that give people fits are the bunnies and the 80 yard walk-ups. Most everyone can nail the others fairly well and fairly consistantly, but even the big guns can choke on the ultra short and ultra long spots. I'd concentrate on those.

Just my $.02


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

WrongdayJ said:


> 90% of the time, the targets that give people fits are the bunnies and the 80 yard walk-ups. Most everyone can nail the others fairly well and fairly consistantly, but even the big guns can choke on the ultra short and ultra long spots. I'd concentrate on those.
> Just my $.02



TRUE...BUT:wink:

I would say do that but more on the targets that YOU struggle on. When I have a bow dialed in with a good set of marks. I always 20 the bunny, 15 and at least 19 the 80. This year on the Hill I dropped 3 points on those targets all weekend...maybe only 2. But they were on the 80. So for ME to work on those targets I wouldn't be doing myself any justice.....I don't skip them but I don't work on them. 

But what I did work on was my worst targets.....the 35 fan and the 45 wu.:embara: The fan just simply kicked my butt the past two years....there was no way I was shooting a 19 or 20 on those targets....I fixed it:wink: 

I also was getting lazy on the 45 wu because I usually shoot those single distance well....I shot the fan well I was just off on my approach :wink:....so I wouldn't focus on the first two usually......

Just because you shoot scores in a certain range doesn't always mean that your shooting needs to improve to get to the next level. 

Look at your cards...if the distances aren't on them....write it in as you shoot.....look at your cards after a few rounds and you will more then likely find a pattern. 

That is what you want to work on...those targets....be it the 30...the 55...or the bunny. Work on those. The others will stay strong just keep shooting your normal routine on those. But FOCUS on what you are or aren't doing on the ones you are struggling with.


Now all that being said....I normally do ALL of my practicing on a course. :thumb:


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> . . .I would say do that but more on the targets that YOU struggle on. When I have a bow dialed in with a good set of marks. I always 20 the bunny, 15 and at least 19 the 80. This year on the Hill I dropped 3 points on those targets all weekend...maybe only 2. But they were on the 80. So for ME to work on those targets I wouldn't be doing myself any justice.....I don't skip them but I don't work on them.


Good point. I totally agree. If someone is struggling on a particular shot, or more than one shot, then specific work is definately needed there. 

The reason I picked the 80yd WU and the Bunnies was because he said he was shooting BHFS, and sometimes folks don't set pins for those distances. . .they 'use the force' on those. I shoot a slider now, and you are right- with good marks they aren't an issue. . .but when I shot pins- those were the targets that ate me alive. 



Brown Hornet said:


> . . .just because you shoot scores in a certain range doesn't always mean that your shooting needs to improve to get to the next level.


This is an excellent point. I think people stress too much and feel they need to change something (method, equipment, etc.) looking for a fix and some easy points. Once you are a regular 525+ shooter, there are no easy points. Everytime you bump your personal best (even one point) it's a reason to have a party. :cocktail:


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

In BHFS if you are shooting 540's the rest is mental. Work on not making mental mistakes. Checking the distance to the target and using the right pins. Finding the right pin settings for you and your setup. Practicing the shots that give you trouble. Shoot ONE shot at a time and NOT worrying about score. These are just afew pointers I can give you. There are many more!
John


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Not that I'll ever be a forties or fifties shooter, but I have shot thirties with fingers before the health problems, I'd bet my last G nock that the consensus is that the emphasis has to be on process. What are the things I need to do to get the arrow in the spot and not how far it is or where is it going to hit...


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Oh hell Nelson Just shut up and shoot. :wink: Ed See ya soon


----------



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

I say keep the horse in front of the wagon. 

I don't think working on a specific target or yardage will have little effect on the goal of 550+ with BHFS equipment. 

The first step to concur the BHFS 550+ is learn to make 112 good shots. If you can make 112 good shots and not score 550+ then look for the reason you are not scoring. I would be willing to bet that 550+ would be out of the picture if you was capable of 112 good shots. :wink:


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

*Finding the right pin settings for you and your setup*. *Practicing the shots that give you trouble*.

I can add to this:

The pin gap is a SERIOUS issue....and even being in the 540's....your pin gapping to MAXIMIZE the number of distances you can aim at the X-ring, top or bottom of X-ring, top or bottom "tweener" on the spot, top or bottome "edge" of spot...and Identity line etc...with a pin other than the "nearest one" to the distance...are IMPORTANT! A 10-yard gap, NEVER worked for me....it got me to the 520s...but to get to the HIGH 540's....well THAT, my friends, took a BETTER SET OF PIN SETTINGS....and my heavens, were they odd-ball...from a comparison standpoint...but they worked. I figured out a "system" to keep me on that "spot" or part of it, or very close to it, at as many distances as possible...and then practiced a TON to learn my positioning of my PINS (note the PLURAL on this!!!!) on the target. Oh, yeah, sometimes the "closest pin" to the distance was NOT the pin I was really aiming with!
One other thing you gotta learn in BHFS....you gotta learn NOT TO JERK the pin to the center upon the shot....we are so conditioned to wanting the pin or dot centered up, that often times....THAT is what costs you those points....when you start to "jump the pin" to the middle just prior to the shot breaking! You dun it right, up until that last moment, and then "habit" takes over.

Practicing shots that give you trouble...the REASON they give you trouble? SImple...you LET THEM give you trouble, and you focus on the NEGATIVE part of it...as in, "This distance gives me fits, I "have trouble" at this distance...and WHAM....you dun already missed at that distance before you stepped up to the stake in the first place...all from.....a NEGATIVE ATTITUDE!

You can practice at 80 yards all day, and if you have a negative thought....or think even briefly you can't "hit it"...then...you will NOT hit it.

Gotta mark that in RED, fellas....cuz practicing "the ones that give you trouble" CAN WORK AGAINST YOU...unless you change your mindset and say....this distance will NO LONGER BE A PROBLEM...so take that...you flippin' X-ring!

All about ATTITUDE!

field14


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

dncx said:


> Besides alot of practice ,is there any tips to help me reach a 550?Right now i'm a high 530's low 540's shooter.I would greatful for any help especially from some of you shooters thatare already there! thanks, nelson


Attitude...



If you are worried about missing.................................... you will


----------



## dncx (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks guys for all of your help! You too Ed ! I HAVE NOT played with pin gaps at all,straight 20-60 guy. Any help with this ? And i have been shooting alot more blank bale.


----------



## frank_jones (Mar 2, 2006)

*bhfs*

sent ya a pm


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

The rest of us can't no your secret :noidea:

Come on Punky :wink:


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

field14 said:


> *Finding the right pin settings for you and your setup*. *Practicing the shots that give you trouble*.
> 
> I can add to this:
> 
> ...


Right on! Attitude WILL give or take away points. At sectionals this year my goal was to shoot one good arrow at a time. I KNEW I could hit every target, just needed to execute. Shot 544 my highest in comp to then. Now for me it is minimizing mental errors, mostly choosing the right pin:embara: I shot my way to a 529 with 2 zeros teh next day and at state shot 3 zeros and those were a 536 and a 530. So taking out the zeros put me over a 540 ave. I know where most of my points are going:embara::embara::embara:

Some times I focus on making the shot SOOO much I lose sigth of the right pin and that IS frustrating.
John


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

dncx said:


> Thanks guys for all of your help! You too Ed ! I HAVE NOT played with pin gaps at all,straight 20-60 guy. Any help with this ? And i have been shooting alot more blank bale.


Let's start with a comment of, "What is the AVERAGE distance for all the shots on either the HUNTER or the FIELD round? Ans: right around 44-45 yards!

SO...MAXIMIZE your chances by moving the pins DOWN to cover those distances...and learn where to aim for the bunny, 15-14, 19-17, 20, 23-20.

Set up your pins to MAXIMIZE them at those average distances...so that some pin, or even two pins...can be on the "spot" or on the X, or a "tweener" or on a color break (putting the next pin above or below on the dot) at any given distance.

What are the hardest targets on the HUNTER? the 28 fan, the 32 fan, and the 48 yarder. The 53 yd shot on the 53 w/up is also a tough one...so...MAXIMIZE your pins so that you are somewhere on the spot (even if it is at the top or bottom of it) at SOME of those distances. The hardest ones on the field (ignoring the 80)? 30 yards, 50 yards, and shooting all four at 65 yards. The 80? ONE shot at 80...70 can be "covered" if you use the bottom pin correctly...and then it is sneak 'em up time after that? So....don't sweat that 80 so darned much....but do sweat the average distance targets, and the hard ones.

Sure, it takes WORK, and it takes maximizing the RIGHT bow/arrow combination...but that is the FUN and CHALLENGE of BHFS...

Not a BASH of the BHFS...just the FACTS!

SOME can do just fine with 20-60 and "gapping" 10 yards...but the MOST successful ones....aren't doing it quite that way!

Takes TIME, PATIENCE, and PRACTICE...the BHFS is NOT a gimme division...but of course, neither is FS a "gimmee" division either!

field14


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

field14 said:


> Let's start with a comment of, "What is the AVERAGE distance for all the shots on either the HUNTER or the FIELD round? Ans: right around 44-45 yards!
> 
> SO...MAXIMIZE your chances by moving the pins DOWN to cover those distances...and learn where to aim for the bunny, 15-14, 19-17, 20, 23-20.
> 
> ...


FS is not a gimmie...............didn't someone say that 560 is not as impressive in FS???

I thought that a slider and a lens were the ticket to 555+'s. Heck even today I learned that a 34.5" doinker is worth 14+ points per half!!!!


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> FS is not a gimmie...............didn't someone say that 560 is not as impressive in FS???
> 
> I thought that a slider and a lens were the ticket to 555+'s. Heck even today I learned that a 34.5" doinker is worth 14+ points per half!!!!


Ha, ha, Hinky....that is what "THEY" all say....yep, it is the STABILIZER and the SCOPE that do the aiming, the holding, and the shooting...the SHOOTER doesn't do squat but sit there and accumulate those "Automatic X's" just because of ONLY the scope and stabilizer.

Funny part...if FS is SO EASY, then why isn't EVERYONE doing it, thus eliminating the other divisions all together?

Also, if it is so EASY, then why only 6 perfect 560's ever (since 1976), and ZERO 560's on the field round?

Just think, HINKY....if you increase the length of that DOINKER from 34.5" to say 36"...then it has got to be worth AT LEAST two more points per half, correct...

BUT..>HINKY....what are you going to do...? Since YOU cannot "improve" 14 more points per half?

So many "outsiders" of the FS division THINK it is a piece of cake...so MANY try the scope and slider and long stabilizer, and abandon it just about as fast as they took it up, too!

Good god...imagine if someone could invent a 26 diameter arrow that with a 100 grain point...would only weigh around 300 grains....those 560's would be SO, SO, SO AUTOMATIC that it wouldn't be a challenge anymore...just point and shoot....and...AUTOMATIC X. No problemo, correct?

field14


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Am I a little slow or was that sarcasm Great I was hoping to put on a scope and pick up 10 points a half:wink: Now what. There has got to be an easier way than practice right:tongue:
John


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

field14 said:


> Ha, ha, Hinky....that is what "THEY" all say....yep, it is the STABILIZER and the SCOPE that do the aiming, the holding, and the shooting...the SHOOTER doesn't do squat but sit there and accumulate those "Automatic X's" just because of ONLY the scope and stabilizer.
> 
> Funny part...if FS is SO EASY, then why isn't EVERYONE doing it, thus eliminating the other divisions all together?
> 
> ...


I agree 110% about your BHFS scores of yesteryear and the equipment/guidlines that they were restricted to!!!

How about the FS's like Terry R., Mikey L. Larry W. and Jack K shoot those FS scores with the check-it's, springies (if only half of the people on this sight even knew what a springy is), 1917 X7's!!!!


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

sharkred7 said:


> Am I a little slow or was that sarcasm Great I was hoping to put on a scope and pick up 10 points a half:wink: Now what. There has got to be an easier way than practice right:tongue:
> John


Just go to lancasterarchery.com and order a Copper John ANTS EVO 2, a Brite Site Vegas Scope with X-View, a PRO Tuner and a Doinker front rod and you'll never have to practice again to stay in the 550's!!!

Add V-Bars and a perfect round is right around the corner!!!!


----------



## dncx (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey Hinky get back on course!!!!!! I'm the one needing the help and right now FS is on the back burner!So if you would be so kind as to offer up some of your wisdom ? nm maybe a few group tightners would help!:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Listen Nelson..................all of this talk about 112 good executed shots is for the birds as far as I'm concerned!!!

You need to hit a dot 112 times. Regardless of how they get there!!!! Now with that being said. It IS alot easier to hit a dot with a well executed shot but if it hit the dot and was a bad shot it's stilla dot!!!!

It's ALL in your head!!!!!


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> I agree 110% about your BHFS scores of yesteryear and the equipment/guidlines that they were restricted to!!!
> 
> How about the FS's like Terry R., Mikey L. Larry W. and Jack K shoot those FS scores with the check-it's, springies (if only half of the people on this sight even knew what a springy is), 1917 X7's!!!!


You mean 1914 X-7's...a 1917 would have been too heavy and way stiff in spine, hahaha. Besides, ME shot....1714 X-7's and a piddly ole 47 pounder...shooting a whopping 221 fps...and was able to shoot a personal best of 557...springie rest, glued on nocks, FailSafeII release, and all that "antiquated stuff."

Hey, I still gots me a ton of 10 and 15 oz springie rests, wanna try a few? That sure shoots the MYTH that you have to have total vane clearance in order to shoot well, doesn't it?

I also still have a totally functional, one each basic, Killian Chek-it site...that for ME, never moved around once I set it for a target. And I still have three of the $25 Magna-Site scopes too...and they work just fine.

My calculator based site mark template (from the early 1980's) is within one click of what the AA and the OT2 computerized techno-toy system says they should be too....except the 80 yarder....and the calculator-base one...? It is off on the 80 about 3-4 clicks when compared to the OT2 and AA generated tapes.

Yep....shoot my 20 and 65, put those two numbers into a spread sheet....and voila...site marks that are as good as the OT2 and the AA! How 'bout them apples.

BUT...I still switched to the OT2...cuz it is fun just to see how close the computer can get 'em...and it isn't any closer than the garbage that I tend to put into the computer, hahahaha. So much for technology. I can "generate" a new set of marks right out on the course by hand if I have to...since I know how to do long-hand multiplication and don't need a calculator or computer to do it.:wink::tongue:

field14:tongue::wink:


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Tell them Field.... You said a mouthful I like it. Wonder how many of these kids know that the first 900 at Vegas was shot with a springie rest, aluminum arrows, and a thumb hot shot release?????


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Unclegus said:


> Tell them Field.... You said a mouthful I like it. Wonder how many of these kids know that the first 900 at Vegas was shot with a springie rest, aluminum arrows, and a thumb hot shot release?????


AND the first 1200 too! AND in the same year 1200 at Cobo Hall by the same person, too. Yep, used to shoot 120 arrows at Vegas for the win, not just a piddly 90.

field14


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Unclegus said:


> Tell them Field.... You said a mouthful I like it. Wonder how many of these kids know that the first 900 at Vegas was shot with a springie rest, aluminum arrows, and a thumb hot shot release?????


I still have my thumb Hot Shot release as an emergency backup.. :embara: :lol: and yes, several of my early bows had Springies.. (or a berger button):wink:


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Tell me it's not one of the thirty dollar painted red ones? That should be in a museum somewhere....


----------



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Listen Nelson..................all of this talk about 112 good executed shots is for the birds as far as I'm concerned!!!
> 
> You need to hit a dot 112 times. Regardless of how they get there!!!! Now with that being said. It IS alot easier to hit a dot with a well executed shot but if it hit the dot and was a bad shot it's stilla dot!!!!
> 
> It's ALL in your head!!!!!


Hink I'm disappointed in Ya!:sad:

How likely is it a guy can jerk/luck into enough dots to break a 50. No Joe or Pro on this planet can break a 550 if they do not execute good shots. I told him to work on making 112 good shots. I then said if he was capable of 112 good shots 550 would be out of the picture.

How many poorly executed shots does Hink make per round? I'm willing to bet it was less than the guys that finished behind you at Nationals.:wink:

Ignore him Nelson he is guiding you astray.
:tongue:


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I'm glad you said that. Not being a 50 shooter, I couldn't say it with any credibility. That kind of thinking only creates bad habits and destroys discipline. Thank you...


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Unclegus said:


> Tell me it's not one of the thirty dollar painted red ones? That should be in a museum somewhere....


:nod: :embara: 

:chortle:


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

*Attitude is important, but. . .*

I agree with you all with regards to the attitude aspect of shooting well, but honestly I think that it is really a part of the whole picture.

Seems to me that the following things would be _at least _as important and some of them were mentioned by posters before:

1. Shooting conditions are critical. You get out there on a breezy, overcast day and even the best shooters are gonna miss more because it becomes extremely difficult to compensate for wind (expecially on the longer shots.) If shooting a 550 is the goal. . .aim for a calm day to shoot it.

2. Mental Focus is critial. Distractions come in all shapes and sizes. It could be something big like your friends clowing around while you are shooting, or something like bee landing on the back of your neck right when you are about to release. Shooting a 550 takes total mental focus and minimal distractions.

3. Perfect Practice is critical. I guess you could say this would help attitude. If you are shooting the lights out in practice sessions, your confidence and attitude are gonna increase. You are gonna develop the muscle memory of that perfect shot. You are gonna learn what that perfect shot form feels like and you will develop the ability to reproduce it 112 times. Shooting a 550 with BHFS equipment requires very serious practice.

4. It has been said that the three failure modes of the Calvary in the old West were first the Gun, then the Horse, then the Man. What does this mean to you? it means that your primary concern should be to take care of your equipment. . .this means make sure your equipment is in top notch shape and *in tune *before you go out looking for that 550. Watch the flight of the arrows, monitor the condition of your fletchings, tighten any loosening screws down, replace that worn out string chub that has half of one arm worn off. If perfection is your goal, then perfect equipment is a good start.

Hope this info helps. . .


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Unclegus said:


> Tell me it's not one of the thirty dollar painted red ones? That should be in a museum somewhere....


Ok, it is not a $30 painted red one...it is rather a $25 painted red one...only mine is a REAL PRIZE antique...it does NOT say "HOT SHOT" on it....it has "CARROLL'S" imprinted on it. I won many a $5 bet about that release over the years. Mine is also a 3rd finger trigger model and was/is smooth as silk to fire...little to no travel, and no rough edges! On the old NFAA face outdoors, I shot many a 560 with that release, along with a lot of 300 NFAA indoor rounds and Vegas 300 & 450 rounds as well. Parachute cord release rope and all!

field14:wink::tongue:


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Yep remember those well. I used to shoot one of Bob Carroll's four wheelers. They don't make bows with grips like that anymore....


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Unclegus said:


> Yep remember those well. I used to shoot one of Bob Carroll's four wheelers. They don't make bows with grips like that anymore....


My wife shot a Carroll's recurve for awhile, but went back to her club handled Black Widow bridged riser that she shot much better with...go figure.

I had a pair of the Carroll's 4-wheelers. My father still has one to this day, and it is perfectly shootable. The closest grip I remember to the Carroll's was the ASTRO bows...and it was even better, IMHO!

Ivan Winder was deadly accurate with his ledge release aid and Carroll's recurve bow back in the early 1970's. Shot in site marks, killian chek-it site, aluminum arrows, and Hoyt Pro-rest, glued on Bjorn nocks, and FEATHERS, no scope, just a drop pin with level on top. Scopes weren't around yet. He shot so many perfectindoor 300's it was unreal...no scope or any of that stuff, holding the full pull weight, etc.

BHFS was heavy tackle back then, and we sure didn't get any relief of the letoff we have today, and the point weight was 125 grain minimum as well. And yes, on the old face, I saw a few 560s in BHFS...but admittedly, they were rare.

field14:tongue::wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

And for the RECORD......


I know what a springy is:wink:


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> And for the RECORD......
> 
> 
> I know what a springy is:wink:


But have you ever shot a field round with no sight and off your knuckle with P.O's
:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JAVI said:


> But have you ever shot a field round with no sight and off your knuckle with P.O's
> :wink:


:fear: Heck I haven't even shot a field round with a springy.....I said I KNOW what one is....

Know being the key word :wink:



now what the heck is a P.O :noidea:


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> :fear: Heck I haven't even shot a field round with a springy.....I said I KNOW what one is....
> 
> Know being the key word :wink:
> 
> ...


Port Orford Cedar :wink:


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

JAVI said:


> Port Orford Cedar :wink:


Home-made FEATHER RESTS? I used one of those to shoot my first-ever and subsequent 500+ field scores with recurve and fingers...way back in the late 1960's....then finally, the KILLIAN VANE-REST....

field14


----------



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

Todays rest are no more accurate than the springy.:tongue:

I shot AFC 2100 off a springy in the mid 90's and shot a quiver full of scores above 555 outside.:wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Nelson,
All I can say is, you are one of the best BHFS shooters Maryland has seen. And...we've had some good one's. :tongue: So, you're in select company.

Hitting 550 will take some hard work and dedication to detail. I guess *YOU* have to determine if you have the time and desire to get there. It's been great to see you progress as a shooter. I remember when you and I were fairly even. You passed by me a long time ago dude.  

Good Luck in your quest.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

JAVI said:


> Port Orford Cedar :wink:


Luxury:wink: Some of us couldn't afford Orford Cedar


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I always got the hand me down POC's from my uncle who had an archery shop in his garage. that I shot off the homemade feather rest glued to the shelf he made for me. I remember when I got my first six hand me down 24 srt-x's. I was definitely above it all then.


----------



## DKN (Dec 14, 2003)

Look, your obviously a good shot. Concentrate on the distances that you consistantly drop points on and work on them more than the distances that you don't. still practice them all but work on the problem areas more. And Work on your mental game it really does make a difference. Confidence will also give you a boost as well. I sometimes think of going back to Pins to test how much I can improve my old scores.


----------

